

8 Months in Mozilla - sixbit
http://nickdesaulniers.github.io/blog/2013/06/13/8-months-in-mozilla/

======
jeena
My experience was something in between Microsoft and Mozilla, we never just
hacked to get things done, but we neither were allowed to contribute back to
the OS community.

